# Just Purchased a 2015 Jetta 1.8T Sport, Any advice on keeping it new?



## Br792 (Jan 1, 2015)

I just purchased my first car ever and my first VW, Love it so far! In my sport Jetta I have the two tone Vtex Leatherette, and so far it is pretty and new. I would like to keep it that way, any advice on products to treat the leather to keep it clean? I would prefer something similar(or the same) to scotch guard so if I spill, it will just come right off. Pros/cons of using something like that? Would it be easier to just clean and condition the leather with a leather cleaner? Any advice would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Br792 said:


> I just purchased my first car ever and my first VW, Love it so far! In my sport Jetta I have the two tone Vtex Leatherette, and so far it is pretty and new. I would like to keep it that way, any advice on products to treat the leather to keep it clean? I would prefer something similar(or the same) to scotch guard so if I spill, it will just come right off. Pros/cons of using something like that? Would it be easier to just clean and condition the leather with a leather cleaner? Any advice would be helpful! Thanks!


The Vtex is vinyl, and is pretty tough stuff. The most important thing is to keep it clean and keep dirt out of the seams where it can rub and damage the vinyl. 
I really don't think that scotchguard would be necessary, since it's not really that absorbent. We have it in our Tiguan, and the kids can pretty tough on it, but it cleans up like new. I just use a low shine vinyl protectant ever once in a while, and wipe down the seats with a microfiber rag and warm water with a touch of household cleaner in it when I wash the car.... That's about it.

The most abused part of the interior is going to be the drivers seat on the bolsters when getting in and out of the car. Just keep that in mind and try not to sit on them when getting in and out of the car. That's about all I have, so enjoy!


----------



## Br792 (Jan 1, 2015)

ryan mills said:


> The Vtex is vinyl, and is pretty tough stuff. The most important thing is to keep it clean and keep dirt out of the seams where it can rub and damage the vinyl.
> I really don't think that scotchguard would be necessary, since it's not really that absorbent. We have it in our Tiguan, and the kids can pretty tough on it, but it cleans up like new. I just use a low shine vinyl protectant ever once in a while, and wipe down the seats with a microfiber rag and warm water with a touch of household cleaner in it when I wash the car.... That's about it.
> 
> The most abused part of the interior is going to be the drivers seat on the bolsters when getting in and out of the car. Just keep that in mind and try not to sit on them when getting in and out of the car. That's about all I have, so enjoy!


So you have scotchgard in yours? or not?

Or would you reccomend something like Armour All to use on vtex? maybe clean it once a week? And when you say bolsters you mean the sides of the seats right? Thanks for your help, I really want to keep my car as new as possible haha.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

No Scotchgard, no Armor All. 
1. Buy some regular Woolite, mix it with distilled water 1oz to 6oz of water, pour it in a spray bottle. 
2. Buy a package of decent microfiber towels.
3. Use nothing else to clean the interior upholstery and plastics. Also works well on carpets.

If you want some extra _protection_, something that can possibly extend the life of your interior, use 303® Aerospace Protectant. Most auto parts stores will not carry it. It can be found online or, where I found mine, at a boating supply store.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> No Scotchgard, no Armor All.
> 1. Buy some regular Woolite, mix it with distilled water 1oz to 6oz of water, pour it in a spray bottle.
> 2. Buy a package of decent microfiber towels.
> 3. Use nothing else to clean the interior upholstery and plastics. Also works well on carpets.
> ...


 I was going through my subscriptions and saw this..... I agree on the 303 stuff, it's expensive and sometimes hard to find, but it's pretty good stuff. If you want something cheaper and decent, I like to use Meguire's natural shine protectant. It doesn't leave everything all greasy like armor all. 

If I'm cleaning the interior, I use an all purpose cleaner diluted way down -mr clean something rather with febreeze becuase it smells yummy, and wipe everything with a damp microfiber towel.

My buddy just picked a 2015 Jetta, and after looking at it, I would say that one of those 3M clear bras might be a good idea on the front bumper and first 6" or so of the hood.


----------



## Br792 (Jan 1, 2015)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> No Scotchgard, no Armor All.
> 1. Buy some regular Woolite, mix it with distilled water 1oz to 6oz of water, pour it in a spray bottle.
> 2. Buy a package of decent microfiber towels.
> 3. Use nothing else to clean the interior upholstery and plastics. Also works well on carpets.
> ...


So you use the Woolite to clean the seats, dash and all that? then the 303 after its wiped off for extra protection? I may purchase some of that stuff, heard good things.


----------



## Br792 (Jan 1, 2015)

ryan mills said:


> I was going through my subscriptions and saw this..... I agree on the 303 stuff, it's expensive and sometimes hard to find, but it's pretty good stuff. If you want something cheaper and decent, I like to use Meguire's natural shine protectant. It doesn't leave everything all greasy like armor all.
> 
> If I'm cleaning the interior, I use an all purpose cleaner diluted way down -mr clean something rather with febreeze becuase it smells yummy, and wipe everything with a damp microfiber towel.
> 
> My buddy just picked a 2015 Jetta, and after looking at it, I would say that one of those 3M clear bras might be a good idea on the front bumper and first 6" or so of the hood.


3M clear bras? like a film or something? So it goes on the hood and and bumper on the outside to protect it from rocks and ****? I thought about stuff like that, I wouldn't mind it on the interior honestly, I find people kick the doors with there shoes at they get out.

Thanks for your help so far everyone!


----------



## Br792 (Jan 1, 2015)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> No Scotchgard, no Armor All.
> 1. Buy some regular Woolite, mix it with distilled water 1oz to 6oz of water, pour it in a spray bottle.
> 2. Buy a package of decent microfiber towels.
> 3. Use nothing else to clean the interior upholstery and plastics. Also works well on carpets.
> ...


Also, how much woolite to water? I know 1 to 6 oz of water, but how much woolite? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Definitely a clear bra for the front of the car. If you can only afford the head and fog lights, do that. The lights are a DIY job. We got the allroad a complete clear bra in 05. It needs to be replaced after ten years because it's starting to haze. It's kept the front end perfect and the headlights like new. Your vehicle insurance will pay to have it replaced it you're in a collision.


Call the dealer you purchased your car from and ask for a referral.
After you get the installers name and # find out who makes the best product now & approx. cost.
Look into having it done through the dealer if the cost is close to the installer doing it at the house.
If you use the dealer, any liability and warranty issues can be handles through them.

Monster Mats to protect the carpet during winter!!! They'll last the life of the car. The other brands are sucky, don't absorb as much and noisy.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...w=2015+jetta+monster+mats&ghostText=&_sacat=0

Monster Mat carpet for the summer!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OEM-VW-...jo-Floor-Mats-1KM-061-370-P-WGK-/321051056957

AAA Premier roadside assistance after the VW free package wears out. For $150 year. You could end up with a $2-$4H tow from a scary (non bonded) driver that'll fubar your car without accountability if you don't. I had a set up occur on the freeway 20 years ago with four kids stopping on an onramp in a blind spot. Two trucks showed up and wanted my car. I had to get the trooper to call AAA to initiate the tow and get the rouge two drivers away from my car. AAA is responsible for the contents of the car when it's towed from point A to B. Stuff like sunglasses, wallets, phone, aftermarket radio. There may be an eligibility period in your state to get Premier so check it out sooner than later or get added on to the parents or Grammy’s membership. We're on Grammys show it shows we've been a member for 80 years.


Some info on the pricing of products but not the install cost....

http://www.lamin-x.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=2015+VW+Jetta&Submit=

http://www.clearbra-kits.com/store/...Supplier=0&withStock=&IDBrand=0&&order=0&SKU=

Hands down one of the best product lines I've used is Würth. Other products leave residues that can damage other material in the car or remove their finish. It's best to buy over $100 at a time as you get free shipping AND a discount it you time the sales correctly. Get on the mailing list for Autogeek.net to get on the promo list.

Tint those back windows. It will protect the interior from sun rot, keep the car cooler and give your eyes a break from all the clowns running HID light kits that spray the light like graffiti. A light tint on the front is great. After years of not liking it we did it on the Corrado to keep the car cooler. Wish we would of done it sooner because it knocks down all the glare from those bad headlights on such a low car. We've been using the same company for over a decade that has a lifetime warranty. The installer has already offered to come out and replace the film for free because we kept the Orig PPWK and it's starting to fade.

That should get you started ...


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Br792 said:


> Also, how much woolite to water? I know 1 to 6 oz of water, but how much woolite? Thanks so much for your help!


The ratio is 1 to 6. However much you want to make, use that ratio. 1 ounce Woolite to 6 ounces water, 1 gallon to 6 gallons, whatever. You can buy empty graduated spray bottles at Walmart. Spray it on your microfiber cloth, that way you don't make cleaning windows harder than need be. Then either dry with a dry microfiber or wipe with a damp microfiber and let air dry. After it is try, wipe down with 303 Aerospace sprayed on another clean microfiber. If you have a Costco membership, or a friend with one, go there and buy the big package of yellow microfiber towels.


----------



## Br792 (Jan 1, 2015)

This is also probably dumb too, only use that on the dash and stuff? Or is the woolite Ok on the seats?


----------



## Br792 (Jan 1, 2015)

petethepug said:


> Definitely a clear bra for the front of the car. If you can only afford the head and fog lights, do that. The lights are a DIY job. We got the allroad a complete clear bra in 05. It needs to be replaced after ten years because it's starting to haze. It's kept the front end perfect and the headlights like new. Your vehicle insurance will pay to have it replaced it you're in a collision.
> 
> 
> Call the dealer you purchased your car from and ask for a referral.
> ...


Thank you by the way! I will for sure look into all of that!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Br792 said:


> This is also probably dumb too, only use that on the dash and stuff? Or is the woolite Ok on the seats?


Honestly, it seems to do a nice job on damn near anything. I use it on everything in my interior that isn't glass or glossy/clear plastic. I first learned about it from a professional detailer who posts in the Detailing forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?24-Detailing-Forum


----------



## Br792 (Jan 1, 2015)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Honestly, it seems to do a nice job on damn near anything. I use it on everything in my interior that isn't glass or glossy/clear plastic. I first learned about it from a professional detailer who posts in the Detailing forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?24-Detailing-Forum


Alright, I I'll try that out. I like the 303 cleaner so far for that stuff, really seems to keep the dust off and doesn't make it too shiny or leave residue


----------



## winy68 (Mar 30, 2012)

use checmical guys Jet seal


----------

